# Plans for large twin beam engine



## fltenwheeler (Jun 25, 2021)

I need the plans for this large two cylinder beam engine.

Thanks

Tim


----------



## James Barker (Jun 25, 2021)

That is going to be a beast for certain. I can not point you in the right direction in terms of obtaining plans but, also can say with confidence, that I have never seen a twin beam engine arrangement. Those support arches would suggest something along the Easton & Anderson series, but then again, the flywheel seen here is a bit too beefy. This one has me stumped. I have a set of original E/A drawings downstairs, so the next time I am in the shop, I will try to remember and get them out to have a look. As I recall though, those drawings reflected a slanted steam chest arrangement. 

BC1
JIm


----------



## Jasonb (Jun 26, 2021)

It's not a set of castings I have seen before and can't even think of a smaller version in case yours have been scaled up from something else.

Of the twin beams that I have seen they tend to be of the single or six column style not A frame. The "Vulcan" beam engine would be close as that has a very similar A frame.

So looks like you will be on your own with this, suggest you look through the various smaller beam engine designs that are out there and then work out a way to get them to work in twin form and scaled to suit your large castings.

This is always assuming you have parts for a twin and not almost two full sets of castings for single beam engines in which case an alternative is to make one A frame single and another single column engine where the column can be turned from a large piece of bar though you would need to search out a second flywheel.


----------



## Richard Hed (Jun 26, 2021)

fltenwheeler said:


> I need the plans for this large two cylinder beam engine.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Tim


Wherever didded you get those castings?!


----------



## fltenwheeler (Jun 26, 2021)

Here is a picture of the finished engine.

Tim


----------



## Jasonb (Jun 26, 2021)

Time for a visit to wherever that engine is located and have a measure up, looks a bit agricultural in some details like rod ends so could do with a bit of period detail added.


----------



## James Barker (Jun 26, 2021)

Well, now I have seen a twin beam. And it is not of a popular model that I am familiar with. Huh. Jason has a good suggestion in the making of two separate engines, but if you have a sharp pencil, a set of plans could be drawn up. Those castings appear to be of a good quality. Wonder how 'hard' they are.

BC1
Jim


----------



## fltenwheeler (Jun 28, 2021)

Richard Hed said:


> Wherever didded you get those castings?!


They were giving to me. I did have to pay shipping. That was $300.
Tim


----------



## Richard Hed (Jun 28, 2021)

fltenwheeler said:


> They were giving to me. I did have to pay shipping. That was $300.
> Tim


Do you have any idea if one might purchase them anywehre?


----------



## fltenwheeler (Jun 28, 2021)

Richard Hed said:


> Do you have any idea if one might purchase them anywehre?


I vaguely remember the kit being sold year’s ago in one of the magazines. Some day I will find the drawings.
Tim


----------

